# TAC at snowbird



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone doing the Total archery challenge at snowbird this year? 

I'm going to do it, it will be my first time. What should I expect? 
Can I pay for one day and go through as many courses as I have time for or is it a once through type of thing? 

How many arrows should I take?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would contact them. They started offering start times to alleviate the crowding issues so just heading up and jumping on a target may be hard to do. Depending on the course it ranges from tame to insane both shot wise and terrain wise.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'll be shooting it one day and working it as medical coverage the others. it can take the better part of the day, even if you start first, to complete the courses that leave from the top of the mountain. on the N American game, most shots are in the 60-80 range with a few moderate angle shots and one or two steep angle shots. guess your range first and then use a rangefinder before you lose too many arrows. on several of the shots you can safely shoot closer to make the shot more realistic for you. typically it is easier if you are the last in your group if choose to shorten the distance.

bring a pack with water, snacks and extra arrows, field points and nocks. good footwear is a must. most injuries we see are knee/ankle and can be prevented with good footwear and watching which rocks you're stepping on.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Uhmmm...isn't Snowbird the ones wanting to take over AF canyon? I am not sure who is sponsoring it but I wouldn't want any of my money going to Snowbird. But hey, I am just a *******, what would I know?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Snowbird can suck an egg. They won't get anymore of my money. Shady folks.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The shots arent that hard my daughter hit them all ha ha. 

I dont see why this is such a big deal of a shoot. I actually thought it sucked. There are way funner shoots that get you in better bow shape and cost a 1/10 of what this shoot costs.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

SWbuckmaster- Such as? 
This one just seems like a good fun shoot, but I'm down for any similar ones.


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

Just speaking from my own personal opinion, if you enjoy shooting your bow, don't feel like you have something to prove and aren't super mountain fit and enjoy long sucky hot hikes, I wouldn't waste you money. Seems like everyone's a hero and they all are the biggest baddest hunters on the mountain. They are all arrogant and full of themselves. The course is long, really long. It's hot. And it takes all day. I'm not a fan, I'm not going again


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

goonsquad 
I would shoot any of the UBA shoots except archery golf over this shoot. Archery golf is gay!

Shooting the field league at the timp club is way funner then this shoot. shooting the summer games is way funner then this shoot. Timp will have a shoot up by strawberry that is better then this shoot. Their is a range up at the top of parleys you can shoot every friday that is better then this shoot. I could go on and on. If you want a schedule of shoots look up datas. Look up brigham bowman. look up timp archers or call arround to your local shops. 
Heck shooting at the Easton center is better then this shoot. Thats a 12 million dollar archery facility by the salt lake city airport. Nicest archery building in the world! You can dial in your sight tapes and tune your bow inside without the effects of wind. Then take your bow out and shoot their 3d range or their target range to see how the wind affects your shot. 

The TAC shoot is lame and expensive. It takes several days to actually shoot it and its more walking then shooting. I probably wont do it again!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

This is the easton center inside and out. Artifical turf outside. Cool ac inside. If you haven't been out their your missing out. My kids shoot their three times a week. . You can shoot out to 77 yards inside. Probably over a hundred outside if you wanted. 
I've even cooked hamburgers on the grill while we shot out there.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I guess the main reason I wanted to shoot the TAC is that its relatively the same terrain that my hunts are in. Felt like it would be a good practice for ranges and angles that I can't really get on a range. 
As far as the competition aspect, I don't care for it. I know where and how I suck and I don't get a ribbon when I hunt, so...


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I've been to all of them but one year. Most of the time with my kids and friends kids. Jr and I did all the courses one year in one day when he was 12. He definitely got the Ironman award for sticking that one out with me!

Forget about all the bro brah crap and go have some fun. There are some super challenging shots and particularly challenging terrain if you aren't in good physical shape. If you or someone in your group isn't comfortable with the distance, just move up closer and make it fun.

If the bird doesn't suit your fancy, go up to Main Canyon and hit up the Bowhunter Rendezvous the same weekend. I think I'm going to do both. The bird on Friday and camp out up at the Rendezvous on Sat and Sun !!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

"Any Practice" is better than "No Practice"

I personally learned to shoot angles and terrain by shooting Timps Field Course. It is cheap and you get 4 shots at each target which allows you to practice and learn.

TAC has some extreme and fun shots that are great to try. Some cool scenarios. I like to launch some crazy shots at targets every now and again, I like to hike and workout some and I like to shoot my bow.

My main concern is why does it cost so much. If my son and I go I will spend $65 dollars to maybe shoot 25 arrows just based on the time I can spend. I have to believe that some of the money has to go to snowbird for tram rides and things like that.

I think if you want practice and want to get better, there are better options. I think if you want to place money on each target with your buddy and do some D!ck measuring, than this is a great, fun shoot.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Broad side,
I am sure most of the cost is for the resort. Take that out and you are back to your regular 3D fee which is probably a good deal for the number of targets. although expensive it is certainly a bigger event then the local club 3D. It only cost a buck to shoot a paper vegas target but people are dropping $175 bucks to shoot in vegas while the same thing at a local club for $40 or $50.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Broadside_Shot said:


> "Any Practice" is better than "No Practice"
> 
> I personally learned to shoot angles and terrain by shooting Timps Field Course. It is cheap and you get 4 shots at each target which allows you to practice and learn.
> 
> ...


Broadsideshot, can you give me some info on that timp course?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

torowy,
The timpanogos archers have a range in Provo canyon. you take the squaw peak road turn off and it is about a 1/4 mile up it to the gate of the range. It is a private club so you will need to be a member for entrance unless they are having a league or invitational shoot. If you want to check it out they are currently having the field league on Thursday nights. They usually open the gates around 5 and will be there till dark. You could head up and talk to them about membership and check out the facilities. They do have a great range and the dues are reasonable.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have not shot this particular shoot, but have shot a lot of others. This one just does not appeal to me. My favorite is the Vernal indoor 3-d held the first of March each year. 2nd would be the Brigham City (Mantua) outdoor course. Bow Hunters Rendezvous, (coming up in a couple of weeks) up main canyon can be a fun shoot. I try to hit that one each year. If someone gave me a ticket to shoot the Snowbird shoot, I would attend. Mostly it is just too costly to be appealing to me.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Alpine people pay the 175 at vegas for the chance to win in the flights and to compete against 1,000's of shooters. As far as I'm aware you don't win anything at the TAC shoot.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Goonsquad
I'm not sure if you saw the target bow my daughter was shooting and thought those shoots aren't for bowhunters or not. You also don't have to enter any competitions at the shoots I mentioned they can all be shot for fun. A Bowhunting bow setup can also compete with the target bows if you want. I've won more money with my hunting bow then I've won with my target bow. 

As far as practice nothing is better then the easton center for checking center shot and sight tapes in a wind less enviorment. 

Nothing will give you better hunting practice then timps league. They shoot multiple arrows at different targets over varying bowhunting conditions. You can also shoot your 3rd axis in if you want. 

If your 3rd axis, sight tape or center shot are off the TAC course will eat your arrows.

I think the cost to shoot the timp league is about 5 bucks a person. I didn't shoot it this year. I could be wrong though. Alpine do you know the cost?


----------

